# People from Berkshire, Oxfordshire and Wiltshire



## lostprophet (Feb 14, 2007)

And possibly Hampshire at a push 

On Sunday May 6th its the Abingdon Airfayre http://www.abingdonfayre.com/

Planes, old cars, lots of odd people (well I'll be there) 

Anyone up for a mini meetup??


----------



## tempra (Feb 14, 2007)

Aye - but why is this in Past Meetups??


----------



## tempra (Feb 14, 2007)

and isn't it the 6th?


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 14, 2007)

tempra said:


> Aye - but why is this in Past Meetups??



ummmm.... because I've had one too many?


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Feb 15, 2007)

Count me in - I need to get out more


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 15, 2007)

tempra said:


> and isn't it the 6th?



ever get the feeling I don't know what I'm doing?


----------



## ferny (Feb 15, 2007)

And what about people from Bedfordshire? 

I know you like planes and stuff so there's this as well. My local area for one of my car clubs organises an event at Duxford each year. You pay to see the old Triumph cars and also get entry to the plane museum. This year it's also got hotrods or something at the same time as the Triumph show.

Nothing has been publicised yet (dates, prices etc) but when it is I can post them up if you're interested. It'd probably be around a tenner and in September, so not a bad price (cheaper than the museum on a normal day?).


----------



## tempra (Feb 15, 2007)

Bought my tickets today - the whole family are coming, think the wife has got a taste for aeroplanes

Ferny, let us know about the Duxford thing - I know I'm going to Budapest in September sometime, so as long as it doesn't clash, I'm up for it - be good to see you at Abingdon as well if you can make it.


----------



## mrsid99 (Feb 15, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> ever get the feeling I don't know what I'm doing?


 
 Bunch of Berks maybe?   sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 18, 2007)

ferny said:


> And what about people from Bedfordshire?



Just as long as you remember your passport



mrsid99 said:


> Bunch of Berks maybe?   sorry, couldn't resist.



:greenpbl:


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 19, 2007)

Comfirmed so far....
Flying
Supermarine                                          Spitfire PR.XI 
Messerscmitt                                          Bf108 Taifun 
Hawker                                          Hunter T7 
BAC                                          Jet Provost T3 
Percival                                          Pembroke C1 
Walter                                          Extra EA300L 
BAE                                          Systems Hawk T1 
Shorts                                          Tucano T1 
Grob                                          Tutor T1 
Silver                                          Stars Parachute Display Team

Static
Westland                                          Merlin HM1
Sikorsky                                          UH-60A Blackhawk
 ​ ​


----------



## ZyxKor (Feb 26, 2007)

Someone say Duxford? I went there in Early Jan to test out the new XTi. We got there late so by the time I saw this it was closing and I wasn't able to ask what the story was.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 8, 2007)

Denny Dobson is also flying so it should be a good day 

from last years show







(F) means flying 

Royal                                          Air Force
BAE                                          Systems Hawk T1 (F)
Shorts                                          Tucano T1 (F)
Grob                                          Tutor T1 (F)
Westland                                          Merlin HC3 (F)
Boeing                                          Chinook HC2 (F)
Westland                                          Puma HC1 
Grob                                          Vigilant x                                          2 

Royal                                          Navy
Westland                                          Merlin HM1 
Westland                                          Lynx HAS3 

British                                          Army/Army Air Corps
Silver                                          Stars Parachute Display Team (F)
Blue Eagles - Westland Lynx AH7 + Westland Gazelle AH1 x                                          4 (F)

Polish                                          Navy
PZL                                          M-28MR Bryza 

Warbirds
Supermarine                                          Spitfire PR.XI (F) 
Messerscmitt                                          Bf108 Taifun (F) 
Douglas                                          C47 Dakota 

Classic                                          Jets and Cold War Types
Hawker                                          Hunter T7 (F) 
BAC                                          Jet Provost T3 (F)
Percival                                          Pembroke C1 (F) 
BAC                                          Jet Provost T5 
Scottish                                          Aviation Twin Pioneer 
De                                          Havilland Dove 
De                                          Havilland Canada Chipmunk T10 
BAC                                          Strikemaster 

Civilian
Piper                                          Dakota 
Walter                                          Extra EA300L (F)                                          Denny Dobson Airshows
De                                          Havilland Hornet Moth
Rearwin                                          Cloudster
Austers
FlyCB                                          EV-97 Eurostar
MBB/Eurocopter                                          Bo105                                           Thames Valley Air Ambulence 


and if cars are your thing...

from the Abingdon air & country show site

With vintage and classic vehicles of all types attending we hope to have a bumper selection in 2007 ranging from steam engines, classic cars, police cars (perhaps a police box - more familiar to the current generation as the model for Dr. Who's TARDIS!), buses, ex-military vehicles and much more!  The Abingdon MG Car Works Centre will again join us after their successful attendance in 2006. In light of their 25th anniversary, it is hoped twice as many MGs - ranging from the early versions to the works competition cars - will be on show.
  As well as the classics on show there'll be chances for kids to try their hand at go-karting and arena demonstrations of some of the vintage vehicles... and we'll have a 1968 Abbott Self propelled gun giving rides to those who want a bit of experience driving around in a tank​


----------



## OAGEY (Apr 22, 2007)

As Press/Publicity Officer for the Abingdon Air & Country Show(...& a newbie to this forum),I'd just like to point out that with 2 weeks to go till our event advance tickets are still available from our web-site www.abingdonfayre.com or if you live in/near Abingdon why not pop into the Abingdon Information Office in the Abbey Hall,Abingdon or Dawsons Music Shop,Abingdon.
Last day for ordering is Thursday 26th April.

However.....
our Publicity Stall will be at the Clarendon Centre,Oxford on Saturday 28th April and advacne tickets will be available to purchase then as well

cheers
Colin


----------



## tempra (Apr 26, 2007)

OAGEY said:


> As Press/Publicity Officer for the Abingdon Air & Country Show(...& a newbie to this forum),I'd just like to point out that with 2 weeks to go till our event advance tickets are still available from our web-site www.abingdonfayre.com or if you live in/near Abingdon why not pop into the Abingdon Information Office in the Abbey Hall,Abingdon or Dawsons Music Shop,Abingdon.
> Last day for ordering is Thursday 26th April.
> 
> However.....
> ...



Hi Colin, You going to get us some press passes then? 

Gotta ask haven't you :mrgreen: 

Who's actually coming to this? just over a week away now....


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 26, 2007)

me!!!


----------

